# Price per Acre



## cpipke

Good morning, I've been plowing small commercial property's and residential for 10 years. I've been asked to bid on a 2 acre wide open parking lot with no obstacles 100% blacktop. I've only bid per hour in the past but they want a set price. I'm located near Dayton Ohio, they want a 2 inch trigger, I have 6 1 ton trucks and a skid steer. I was planning on putting 1 truck on the property, unless we get heavy snow amounts. What would be a fair price? Around here we charge $125.00 per hour per truck and $175.00 for a skid steer any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Herm Witte

Plug you projected production rate into your equation. You have already arrived at your hourly rate.


----------



## leigh

You're going to get a lot of different answers on this one.Some guys will say they can plow a 2 acre lot in 30 mins lol.I'm sure you'll get some insight from someone in your area.In my neck of the woods it would be about 300$ for a 1-3" push about 250 or so to salt. Also you don't need a dedicated truck on such a small job, who wants to work for 2 hrs?


----------



## cpipke

My main question would be how time does it take to plow per acre? Most of my lots are 1/4 acre but I'm not sure if just multiplying X 4 would be accurate, I would be pushing a lot more snow. 

Thank you


----------



## iceyman

Wide open no obstacles make it a 100x easier.


----------



## cpipke

My personal truck is a 2017 Ram 3500, with a new sno way revolution (10 foot plow) and I will be the one plowing. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## cpipke

Thanks Leigh, that's helps a lot. I figured an hour an acre and about 400lbs of salt per acre, I just wanted to confirm with people that plow acreage.


----------



## leigh

The standard production rate for a 1 acre lot is approx. 45min to an hour.I think that as for a 8' straight blade.


----------



## leigh

Here's one study http://snopusher.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Sno-Pusher-Productivity-Study.pdf


----------



## Herm Witte

Not knocking the op. Lots of very elementary questions. You are applauded for asking. I suggest you look into SIMA. They have a lot of info and training materials available.


----------



## cpipke

Thank you, that will come in handy. 

Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## cpipke

My questions might seem elementary to you but I wanted to confirm that my thoughts were on track. I value any input but I thought that was what this site was for, so I decided to use the tools that I had available ATM. I appreciate the helpful and positive help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If you can't get that lot plowed in an hour and a half (or less) with that truck\plow up to say 4", you need to find a new vocation.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I was going to say that's a 1 hour lot with 2-4 inches of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> I was going to say that's a 1 hour lot with 2-4 inches of snow.


You haven't graduated from Buzz's Online People's Skills and Tinfoil Helmet Folding Correspondence Course.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BOPSTHFCC...!???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> BOPSTHFCC...!???


Yes...........


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> You haven't graduated from Buzz's Online People's Skills and Tinfoil Helmet Folding Correspondence Course.


I must resign myself to be a member of the "uncool" kids club now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> I must resign myself to be a member of the "uncool" kids club now...


Buzzy puts on regularly scheduled courses.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> I must resign myself to be a member of the "uncool" kids club now...


You are secratary tresurer of the Oomkes "Posse"...Quite a badge of Honor


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buzzy puts on regularly scheduled courses.


Which I'm to busy for...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cpipke said:


> My questions might seem elementary to you but I wanted to confirm that my thoughts were on track. I value any input but I thought that was what this site was for, so I decided to use the tools that I had available ATM. I appreciate the helpful and positive help.


Just remember one thing. You can do your homework, put the math to it, research/inspect the property all you want and there always be someone putting an uneducated guess at it that might be stupid low or someone throwing a high number to it to see if it sticks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just remember one thing. You can do your homework, put the math to it, research/inspect the property all you want and there always be someone putting an uneducated guess at it that might be stupid low or someone throwing a high number to it to see if it sticks.[/QUOTE


I agree, it doesn't matter what your price is...you "might" get it.
Or not...but it'll be close...
???????


----------



## CELandscapes

cpipke said:


> Thanks Leigh, that's helps a lot. I figured an hour an acre and about 400lbs of salt per acre, I just wanted to confirm with people that plow acreage.


I think you're a little light on the amount of salt per acre. We usually figure about 800-1000lbs per acre


----------



## JMHConstruction

Oh, I have to ask. Don't mean to come across negative, just curious.

How many driveways and .25 acres lots do you have to do to have a need for 6 trucks and a skid? Also, after 10 years you should know your application rate for salt, and be able to look at a lot and know how long it will take and roughly how much salt. Just look at your old production numbers and see what it takes you. Also, I'd really look into WHY you're being asked to give a bid at the beginning of February. Could be on the old contractor, but my guess is that place is a nightmare to work for, if it's really that easy of a job.


----------



## Randall Ave

To put it bluntly, charge them two hours. Charge your average rate for salt. But this time of the year. Their contractor bailed on them, you have to ask yourself why?


----------



## leigh

Randall Ave said:


> To put it bluntly, charge them two hours. Charge your average rate for salt. But this time of the year. Their contractor bailed on them, you have to ask yourself why?


 I wondered the same thing when I was approached by a local funeral home partway into the season. Seems their contractor died.


----------



## Randall Ave

leigh said:


> I wondered the same thing when I was approached by a local funeral home partway into the season. Seems their contractor died.


Just don't follow in his footsteps!


----------



## BUFF

2-4" on a 2acre wide open can be cleared with a pickup with 8.5' blade with wings in less than 1 hour. If the lot is more square than rectangular add about 15min<> to deal with straight pushing windrows when they get too big.

In regards to BOPSTHFCC, yes I offer courses throughoot the year and also offer courses in a class room setting too. You must apply for the courses that are held in person, this it to keep nah saying monkey's from enrolling and disrupting the educational experience for those that want to make a difference in their lives.....


----------



## JMHConstruction

Wh


BUFF said:


> 2-4" on a 2acre wide open can be cleared with a pickup with 8.5' blade with wings in less than 1 hour. If the lot is more square than rectangular add about 15min<> to deal with straight pushing windrows when they get too big.
> 
> In regards to BOPSTHFCC, yes I offer courses throughoot the year and also offer courses in a class room setting too. You must apply for the courses that are held in person, this it to keep nah saying monkey's from enrolling and disrupting the educational experience for those that want to make a difference in their lives.....


What do the classes run? And you do charge application fees right?


----------



## BUFF

No fee's at all, it's a public service......

Now lets not derail the thread, so let's get it back on track.:waving:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It had Oomkes, Defcon and me from the start, then Buffy came in. 

It was doomed from the word go.


----------



## cpipke

We have 50 residential property's, 6 small restaurants, 3 gas stations, 2 storage facilities and 4 doctor offices. We have 6 to 7 trucks because we service 235 mowing/landscaping accounts during the mowing season. All trucks have plows and my skid steer I use on my farm.


----------



## Maclawnco

cpipke said:


> We have 50 residential property's, 6 small restaurants, 3 gas stations, 2 storage facilities and 4 doctor offices. We have 6 to 7 trucks because we service 235 mowing/landscaping accounts during the mowing season. All trucks have plows and my skid steer I use on my farm.


If you've got 235 mowing clients, we should talk - I'll buy lunch if you want. We do fertilizing and snow, there are many areas in Dayton and Cinci where we don't have a mowing Co to recommend. Would also be glad to sub your fertilizing if you want to make money doing nothing.


----------



## cpipke

The reason they asked me to bid, new ownership and we service his residential property. I very rarely use a lot of salt, none of my residential want salt and most business want the minimum amount of salt because they have concrete drves. We really have no need for high amount of salt, if you have good equipment and you know how to plow its pretty simple to scrap a property clear. But thanks for the lecture. 

CELanscapes, thanks for the comment on the salt amounts, we really don't use much salt on our properties. This property is all blacktop and gets sun a majority of the day. I will look at bumping the amount up. 


Thanks


----------



## cpipke

We are located just north of Dayton, Tipp City to Wapakoneta Ohio and we also do fertilization but I always get requests to service further south, I would be happy to connect you with those customers. 

Thank you


----------



## Broncslefty7

Leigh your only getting 200 per acre for salt? What part of the state are you in?? I'm in newington/Hartford getting 300-350


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> Leigh your only getting 200 per acre for salt? What part of the state are you in?? I'm in newington/Hartford getting 300-350


 In my post I said 250$ for a 2 acre wide open lot. I could spread a wide open 2 acres in 10 minutes with a treated salt cost of 65$ I'm in the Milford/Orange area. Do I charge that rate? no.I've got so many small lots with a 100$ minimum charge that the # is obscene lol I'll send you a pm!


----------



## mccloskeylandscaping

It was my first time plowing yesterday and I did one that Is a 1 acre lot divided by a rock island in the center. I bid it at $225 for 2-4 inches which might sound high for 1 acre but I knew that I would have to contend with cars since it's open 24 hours. Salt is $145 (300lbs). It took me and another truck about 45 minutes to plow 4.5 inches of heavy wet snow. Normally would do it with just one truck, but that's how it worked out this time. There's also about 75 yards of sidewalk to be cleared. I know this isn't record speed by any means, but this place is not an easy one to do and it was my first time. I greatly improved my skills yesterday. Hoping for another big storm next week!


----------



## leigh

My take is that if you didn't hit anything or anyone and didn't break anything you come out on top.You'll fine tune your strategy and cut some time off.


----------

